# Halo 2



## ichadsey (Oct 26, 2004)

there is nothing i find more frustrating then when a game becomes extremely successful on an operating system, and they decide not to make the next version for it again.
Is Halo 2 going to come out on OS X? If so, when?


----------



## Viro (Oct 26, 2004)

Halo 2 was extremely successful on the Mac?


----------



## HateEternal (Oct 26, 2004)

Halo 2 isn't that exciting, the coop story mode is the most fun I have had with it so far. To me it is just more of the same.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't think it will be here in less than two or three years. See - > Halo


----------



## Convert (Oct 27, 2004)

Hate, you have it? 

Viro, he means Halo 1.


----------



## Viro (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, even with Halo 1, I wasn't aware that it was hugely successful on the Mac.


----------



## ichadsey (Oct 28, 2004)

ok, maybe it wasn't. but it was a success for me. it's one of the few games that i quickly became addicted to. i just wish halo 2 would come out sooner for os x.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 28, 2004)

I remember reading online that more copies of Halo were downloaded off of the net then purchased on the Mac.  

Its a shame to hear this as we as a community need to support the fragile Mac Game Market.  

It will be interesting to see if a Mac version is shipped.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 28, 2004)

StarBuck said:
			
		

> I remember reading online that more copies of Halo were downloaded off of the net then purchased on the Mac.



Just asking to see if I understood that right:

More copies of Halo _for the PC_ where downloaded then sold for the Mac? Or more copies for the Mac downloaded then sold for the mac?


----------



## HateEternal (Oct 28, 2004)

> Hate, you have it?



Yea my roommate downloaded a french version that got leaked. It is entertaining, not that great though.


----------



## Decado (Oct 28, 2004)

more downloaded for the mac than sold for the mac, sad enough.
largely because there was no demo, and people were afraid to buy it just to find out that it was too much for their computers.

i think hateEternal meant halo2. he has probably downloaded the leaked version. 


HateEternal: please dont give away any plot on these forums! it is bad enough that i have to stay away from game-forums because of people who have dowloaded it ILLEGALLY and then tries to ruin it for everybody else.


----------



## Viro (Oct 28, 2004)

That's a real shame with the Mac port of Halo. Seriously, the Mac gaming community is small enough as it is. We don't need people downloading bootleg versions of games just to further cut into the already razor thin margins companies like Aspyr and MacSoft are making.

If anyone has pirated Mac games and is reading these forums, BUY ORIGINAL! We don't want Mac companies to go the way Loki (does anyone remember that Linux game company?) did.


----------



## HateEternal (Oct 28, 2004)

I won't give away the plot. I take back what I said before, the more I play it the more fun it is, I have only been playing it co-op, i think its a lot more fun that way.


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 4, 2004)

I think this comic is very true about Halo2... Sorry but Im never could see what was so great about it...


----------



## Flanjoo (Nov 5, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I can't help but think that Halo was total garbage. My brother plays it online quite a lot, and I still can't see what got all the X-Box fanatics into a fit about. Let's see.... there's only _one_ map that anyone ever plays, and they always play the same game type? Ooh, what fun. I see now that I was delusional to buy UT2004. I must beat myself over the head with the jewel case it came in.

*OW! OW! OW!*


----------



## Decado (Nov 5, 2004)

1) ut2004 is from 2004. halo is from 2001/2002. 
2) Halo got a very nice story and single player mode. It is great fun playing co-op.
3) i play nearly all the multiplayermaps. often in the company of two xboxes, two large screens and seven friends. 

halo is really smooth (and i think it looks like halo 2 will be even better) when it comes to integrating combat in an environment that offers vehicles.


----------



## Decado (Nov 5, 2004)

btw: the only reason i own an xbox is halo.
since microsoft i losing money on each sold xbox (true to their tradition they make money on the software) i thought it was a good anti-microsoft thing to buy one. 
this was over a year ago and i have still not bought any games for it. I got halo bundled with it. will buy halo 2 though.


----------



## Flanjoo (Nov 5, 2004)

See, that's where I always get into arguments with my PC-loving/X-Box owning friends. They all claim also that Halo is gloriously smooth on the X-Box, but when I tried it out at Game (God help me, my fingers were painful for HOURS after using that lump of plastic they call a "controller"...), I got major slowdowns in the first two levels. OK, I may be somewhat biased against Microsoft and Bungie (Microsoft for buying them and Bungie for letting them...), but I still feel that Halo was massively overrated by the X-Box crowd. Give me TimeSplitters 2 on my PS2 any day.


----------



## Viro (Nov 5, 2004)

Halo was/is a good game. I own an XBox mainly just to play games and Halo is one of the best available. It's got a good story line, very nice enemy AI, but the graphics look kinda dated now. Halo 2 should fix that.


----------



## Flanjoo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mmm.. I think I'll stick with my PS2 for that. Killzone is sweet...


----------



## Decado (Nov 6, 2004)

Speaking of killzone; funny comic:
http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2004-11-03&res=l


----------



## Decado (Nov 6, 2004)

"They all claim also that Halo is gloriously smooth on the X-Box, but when I tried it out at Game (God help me, my fingers were painful for HOURS after using that lump of plastic they call a "controller"...), I got major slowdowns in the first two levels."

i experience slowdowns on one level, but that is just for a splitsecond on the same spot everytime (one would think the beta-testers would have noticed that).
what i meant with smooth is not the frame-rate, but the transition from running around to jumping into a car or aircraft. it is no slowdown in getting used to the vehicle. it's just one smooth motion from running to driving.
Do you mean the first BIG controllers? just seen them at shops. they stoped including them since the experience using them was too close to that of wrestling big plastic pigs.


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 6, 2004)

Decado - that's the same comic i posted


----------



## Decado (Nov 7, 2004)

Doh!
guess it has been a long time since i read through this thread 
sorry. but a good comic deserves to be posted at least twice


----------



## Webbs (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't own an X-box but I have many friends that do and I like the game.  A little off of the subject, one of my friends is a windows loving mac hating xbox fantatic.  I found it a little ironic that is own Xbox magizine said that the next Xbox would run on a G5 proceser.


----------



## Viro (Nov 15, 2004)

I've finished Halo 2. I thought it wasn't as good as the original and the single player campaign definitely felt shorter. 

I really hated the ending though.... I was just getting comfortable playing it and it finished(!!!). Time to wait for Halo 3 then .


----------



## Damrod (Nov 16, 2004)

I heard that from other folks as well. The campaign does feel much shorter than in Halo 1... Doesn't it have different difficulty levels like Halo?


----------



## Decado (Nov 16, 2004)

i thought it felt a lot longer than halo. strange. took med two days to finnish on heroic. did halo 1 a lot faster. i agree that the ending came as a surprise 
i liked the fact that there never was any loading between levels. they masked them somehow with cut-scenes. sometimes it was hard to tell if it was a new level or just one gigantic


----------



## Decado (Nov 16, 2004)

by the way, did anyone else notice the Myst-feeling on Delta Halo and Regret? The music was nearly a rip off (in a good way) and the whole elevator under water between islands thing


----------



## Viro (Nov 16, 2004)

Halo 2 was very cool, the levels were much more interesting than what we had in Halo and I loved dual-wielding weapons .

I still find that it was too short, and the ending could have been better. I was so totally ready to kick some covenant butt, then the credits rolled .


----------



## Damrod (Nov 16, 2004)

Hm, I heard something like 'Halo 2 and 3 were developed as one game, and then split in two'. Like Tarantino did with Kill Bill. Maybe that explains the rapid ending


----------



## Chazam (Nov 20, 2004)

Let's hope you're right Damrod.
I'm hoping for another version of Halo on the XBOX before microsoft release their next system. Most people think that Halo3 will be on MS's next system.

On another note i quite liked Halo 2's ending. It definatley left me wanting more.  

Bring on Halo 3!


----------

